# Testing M&P



## Bret (Oct 9, 2007)

I've made a few pounds of M&P soap, cut into bars. How does everyone test theirs? Do you need to test each batch, even if you've made it before, same recipe, etc? I've been cutting up one bar and using it, giving it to my mom, a friend, etc. But what about the rest of it? If it I get good reviews, can I consider it good enough to sell?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 9, 2007)

If you use the same base, the only test you need to be conserned w/ is fragrance (IMHO). Some fragrances (EOs & FOs) can irritate the skin, etc.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 9, 2007)

I dont care how many times I make the same soap with the exact same recipe I test everything. But thatsjust me.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 9, 2007)

If there is a recipe involved, I agree. There is no recipe with M&P when you start w/ a premade base though. There would only be additives.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 9, 2007)

If it's your recipe; you can
If it's a premade base, there is no need.

Irena


----------

